# While You're Making Less Than Minimum Wage, Lyft...



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

...is not quite as desperate. Check out their glitzy offices. And remember, your Prius helped pay for it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

So Bourgeois !


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

William Marshall said:


> ...is not quite as desperate. Check out their glitzy offices. And remember, your Prius helped pay for it.
> View attachment 85926
> View attachment 85925
> View attachment 85924
> ...


Seriously?

That looks like a barely renovated warehouse with some lino and some....pink pool flotation noodles???


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

The designer is spending a lavish $2 / sqft at most here

The price of your Prius could make a whole huge warehouse look like that


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Glitzy my foot.

Gimme a few hundred g's I could "glitz up" ALL of LAX in that style (that's for the price of MAYBE a hot dog stand sized corner of said facility)...and still have enough profit left to replace my fleet with Maserati Quattroporte and Escalade.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

We need to drive some more so Lyft can buy some furniture and decor. The sofa, chair and coffee table look like something from a curb alert on Craigslist. And those 1960's shelf brackets........yuk


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> So Bourgeois !


Yea, the chef is what did it for me. I can barely afford McDonald's on my Let-Down-Lyft earnings and these elitists are living it up in a palace of excess. The post only let me upload 6 photos, or else you would have also seen pictures of Willy Wonka on the wall. Yup, Let-Down-Lyft thinks they're revolutionary...


Bob Reynolds said:


> We need to drive some more so Lyft can buy some furniture and decor. The sofa, chair and coffee table look like something from a curb alert on Craigslist. And those 1960's shelf brackets........yuk


Thanks! I needed that laugh.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Seriously?
> 
> That looks like a barely renovated warehouse with some lino and some....pink pool flotation noodles???


Thanks for the giving the pink things a name. I couldn't find the words.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

That would be a horror movie in an earthquake. Pipes falling on your head... steam blasting your face... oh the humanity.


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)

3-l like it ps-i would love to work for lyft if they hire me as an employee!


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Nothing new here, standard CA start-up package:

-Open workspaces/no cubicles
-Loft style architecture
-Communal hang out spots
-Pet friendly
-Casual dress
-Team iMac
-Chef provided meals, no charge

Look familiar?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

At least the Uber offices look like a real designer actually worked on them.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

JTR said:


> 3-l like it ps-i would love to work for lyft if they hire me as an employee!


You are an employee


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)

I wish sir just same as independent disposal driver here sir!


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Lyft also invests the money we generate for the company in commercials featuring expensive celebrities. Here's an excerpt from an e-mail Lyft sent out today...

""By now, you've likely seen a celebrity or two behind the wheel in an Undercover Lyft video. Launched in September of 2015, the series shows athletes and artists in the driver's seat trying to live up to the high bar you've set for Lyft rides.

With over 50 million views and counting, the Undercover Lyft videos feature Shaq, Gronk, Demi, Danica, and more. The series raises awareness of Lyft and celebrates the fun, often-serendipitous community you've helped build. Stay tuned for more episodes in 2017!""

I bet each celebrity receives more money for "starring" in a single 30 second Lyft commercial, than most (or maybe all?) drivers make ALL YEAR. 
BTW.. has anyone seen a Lyft TV commercial featuring these celebrities? Are they shown at 3:00am on the "Dirty Jobs" TV show? I've never seen one.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Would the celebrities do the commercial if we paid them $6 an hour like we're making?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

William Marshall said:


> Would the celebrities do the commercial if we paid them $6 an hour like we're making?


Probably not. But UBER executives epitomize how to insult their drivers. They tell passengers not to tip drivers, because they aren't worth anything beyond the sub-par minimum-wage commission. But shell out millions of dollars to celebrities ALL OVER THE WORLD.. in every country that UBER does business.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> Probably not. But UBER executives epitomize how to insult their drivers. They tell passengers not to tip drivers, because they aren't worth anything beyond the sub-par minimum-wage commission. But shell out millions of dollars to celebrities ALL OVER THE WORLD.. in every country that UBER does business.


I just think Fuber's cutthroat. They always wanted to appear cheaper than Let-Down-Lyft for an identical ride, as Let-Down-Lyft encourages you to tip after -- also a scam because Let-Down-Lyft includes those tips in your hourly wages, so they pay you less (give you less calls) and use that money to hire and dupe new drivers. It's pretty clear people like the option of being able to tip through an app, and yet Fuber still hasn't added this feature after several years. In their misclassification lawsuit, their attorneys basically said, "If people want tips, they can go work for Lyft." They basically told the judge they won't be forced. But I don't believe it's about pride, I don't believe it's about racial discrimination (another one of Fuber's arguments), and it's not about having good customer service, it's just about being the cheapest. And Let-Down-Lyft was all too happy to run with, "Oh, we let our drivers get tipped, so come and work for us." But it's all a ploy. Let-Down-Lyft burns through just as much cash as Fuber, if not more, because they're so much smaller, and you can't really tell the difference between the companies anymore. It's quite sad, actually, because Let-Down-Lyft could have chosen a different path, but they've sealed their fate -- both companies have. They're wildly unprofitable and there's no way to stop the bleeding when you have to charge 400% more for every call in order to make a profit. People won't pay it -- just like people stop going out to eat for dinner when they get into debt. And that means rates will stay the same, drivers will continue to be a revolving door, and nothing will change. And even if you buy your way into putting self driving cars on the road tomorrow, the technology is still years away, many could die, and these companies can't continue to withstand lawsuit after lawsuit, either. Ever wonder how much it costs to fight hundreds of lawsuits every year? Now multiply that number by 25,000 because you're talking about the loss of life, regardless of whether or not an arbitration agreement is involved. Trust me, those agreements can also get struck down if the price is right. I could go on and on, but everyone should see the writing on the wall by now. It's not a matter of if, it's a matter of when.


----------

